# "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4



## krauthi (27. März 2006)

ihr habts nicht anders gewollt

hiermit wecke ich bootstreffen nr.4 zum Leben 

termin wird der 9-10. september 2006 sein

austragungsort Marina Oolderhuuske



teilnehmerliste

krauthi + boot +zelt
krauthis7 + zelt

the Doctor + zelt
mo jones 1 boot gemietet

maashunter + boot+ zelt ?
Jochen + zelt ?

gps junkie + boot ( nur sonntags )

hanselle + boot gemietet + zelt 
mr.twister ???????????

kumpel von mr twister + boot + Zelt ?
kumpel von mr.twister ???????????

heiko112 + boot + zelt ?
Peope 113

kumpel von poepe + boot + zelt ?
+ kumpel

Fledi+ boot 
the fish + zelt

Hardy 1 + boot +1 zelt 
angelandy 20 ?

Perch + boot + zelt +frau+tochter
michael ( nur samstags )

Peter 
Moni + wohnwagen

cusack+boot + zelt
+kumpel

Frank +boot +zelt
+ kumpel

boerni+boot
+bruder (nur samstags ) ???


wer bringt was mit ????

Krauthi= Nudelsalat+ 5 liter warsteinerfaß + knabberzeug*KLapptisch+Pavillion
the fish= 1 kasten Pils + stangenbrote
hanselle kasten cola+brot+nudelsalat???????
Maashunter = Gyrossalat+Bäncke Tisch ,Pavillion,Heizstrahler,Gasgrill Stromaggregat 
the doctor+mo jones= 2 kiste bier und was essbares
andy und hardy 1 kiste sprit und grill+kohle
Fledi =kömpchen kartoffelsalat+ 1 schachtel bier
peter und moni  = grill + musik
perch = bierzeltgarnitur+ gurgelwasser


?
?
?
?
?
?

Back to Nature soll heißen das es wieder zum ursprung zurück gehen wird so mit zelt und grillen usw 



gruß euer Orgakrauthi


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Juhu genau das habe ich gebraucht. ich hoffe das ich da kann.

Super Krauthi.#6 :l


----------



## Tobias22 (27. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ja das hört sich doch super an ...#6 

Das Wochenende (der Termin) wäre somit eingeplant ... wie gesagt zu 80 % mit eigenem Boot. :q 

Das wird bestimmt ultimativ |muahah: 

Gruss Tobias


----------



## Hanselle 007 (27. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

genau sind auch wieder dabei mit zelt und gepäck.
und freuen uns schon riesig auf das abenteuer.

Gruss Hanselle.v.Mr.twister


----------



## Mac Gill (27. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Er kann es nicht lassen -> Juhuuuu, so kennen wir dich...


Wie immer -> ohne meinen Kalender sage ich gar nix!
Muss erstmal schauen, hat aber ziemliche prio...


----------



## svitti (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Was soll ich dazu sagen Frank einfach nur spitzen mäsig 
Also ich und Vater 100% Dabei


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Das ist gemein....da haben wir unser Sorpe-Treffen!:c :c :c


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

echt gemein...!


----------



## krauthis7 (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

*Back to Nature*
*bin dabei 100%  |laola: *


----------



## krauthi (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

ihr könnt ja  mal  Vorschläge  machen    was euch so an gewässern/camping  bekannt ist 

mein vorschlag wäre

camping  de weerd
und zum angeln  durch die schleuse   runter richtung asselt 

aber wie gesagt    es ist nur ein vorschlag 

tot ziens


----------



## krauthis7 (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

vieleicht kann man ja direkt in asselt zelten ???

nur wo???


----------



## Tobias22 (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Schaut mal hier ... ich weiß nicht ob ihr das hier kennt.

http://www.maasplassen.com/

Einfach auf Deuscth klicken und anschl. auf weiter ...

Dann öffnet sich eine Karte ... dann oben auf camping klicken und hier bekommt alle Campingplätze in der Regoin angezeigt ...

Um Asselt wäre zum Beispiel: Camping Einde + Camping Maasterras

Gruss Tobias


----------



## krauthi (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

ja kenn ich schon aber bei mir funzen die links zu den campings nit


----------



## Tobias22 (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

mh ... ich kann dir auch sagen warum ...

habe gerade mal "gegoogelt" ... die haben gar keine eigene Hompage ... da stehen nur die Adressen und die Telefonnummern von denen und keine Bilder.

Gruss Tobias #h


----------



## Hardy1 (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo !!
Na, wenn das keine gute Nachricht ist.......!
Ich bin auch dabei, komme mit Boot.
Ein Vorschlag von mir wäre der Campingplatz Hatenboer. Dort fahre ich mehrfach im Jahr hin - Klasse ! 
Vorteil: Die Slippanlage auf dem Campingplatz ist 24 Stunden nutzbar und 
die Zelte stehen in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Slippanlage.
( Pommesbude und Toiletten sind auch direkt vor Ort  )
:q :q 

Gruß Hardy


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hi, melde mich hiermit auch an und werde diesmal bei Hardy aufem Boot sitzen (so langsam mutier ich zum Sitzbankschnorrer hier...)!
Hatenboer - warn wir da nich beim Bootstreffen II ? Also der Platz war geil - aber die Guides werden da schon weiterwissen, am liebsten wär mir was zum schleppen ;-P !
Frank - KLASSE!!! Meld Dich wenn Du was abgeben kannst/willst!
LG by Andy


----------



## Hanselle 007 (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Legen wir jetzt auch schon fest,wer alles was mitbringt.
wenn ja dann bringen wir einen Kasten Cola mit,wens recht ist.
den dieses mal erhalten wir ja keinen Stempel |supergri . 
Und bringt sich jeder wieder selber sein grill bedarf mit.
Oder soll einer, für alle zusammen Grill  bedarf organiesieren.?|kopfkrat 
Den Vorschlag Frank den du gemacht hast wo wir Angeln sollen finde ich garnicht mal so schlecht habe schon viel davon gehört,das es da gut sein soll.Also da kann ich mich nur mit anschliessen.

Ps: Ich kann auch noch genug Brot für alle mitbringen.


Liebe Grüsse Mr.Twister


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder soll einer, für alle zusammen Grill bedarf organiesieren.?|kopfkrat


 
Wenn wir es einfach handhaben wollen (spez. org.) sollte sich jeder selbst versorgen - meine meinung.
Mitbringen würdsch Kasten Pils, Grill und für Micha nen Dietrichsatz *duckundwech* :m 

LG by Andy


----------



## Hanselle 007 (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Mir soll das egal sein selbst ist der Mensch.
Das hört sich nicht schlecht an das sich jeder selbst seine Sachen mitbringt.:g 

Was ist den überhaubt mit dem jochen vom Leo kommt der den auch wieder mit.muss ja mal Fragen habe gehört das er selber kein Internet hat.ich glaube schon das er es nicht so schlecht fand.da ist doch bestimmt eine Überlegung wehrt,oder nicht.?


Soll ich ihm nochmal bescheid sagen ob er lust und Zeit hat.Weil ich glaube der muss immer samstags Arbeiten.
so wie ich mitbekommen habe.
den eigentlich wenn ich immer Samstags beim Leo bin,treffe ich ihn immer an.
an.

kann sein das noch zwei Freunde von mir mal mitkommen möchten zum Bootstreffen.aber da muss ich noch einiges klären. Denn der eine hat auch ein boot und ist dan auch besser für die ,die kein boot haben :m dann kriegen wir mehr kammeraden untergebracht.Muss aber erst mal schauen ob die Zeit Haben.weiteres kann ich ja noch später schreiben.


Liebe Grüsse Mr.Twister


----------



## guidingmaster (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo leute,
ich mochte euch einen hinweis geben:
Im sommer fangt man nichts auf den asselt-seen!!!
Die fische stehen im sommer nicht so tief, deswegen sollte man auf dem fluss (Maas) angeln gehen.#6 

Mfg, Marco


----------



## krauthi (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

das mit asselt war ja auch nur ein  vorschlag   ich selber würde ja auch lieber ein neues gewässer kennen lernen  und bin deshalb mal gespannt  was uns Marco   für einen vorschlag machen wird 





tot ziens Krauthi


----------



## Heiko112 (28. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Dann schlag ich doch jetzt einfach mal so die Ijseel vor. genauer gesagt das hier

http://www.ijsselstrand.nl/

Liegt an einem altarm von der Ijssel der ohne strömung ist, man muss lediglich an einen anderen Yachthafen vorbei, der auch nicht schlecht zu sein scheint, und schon ist man auf der Ijssel.

Das Slippen kostet 10 €. Die Slipstelle ist nicht ganz so gut wie die in Hatenboer aber schlecht ist die auch nicht.

Ist ja mal nur nen Vorschlag. Liegt aber nen ganzes stück Nördlicher. Weiss nicht ob das dann doch zu weit von euch weg ist, weil ja viele aus dem Raum aachen kamen. Ist von Aachen ca 110 km entfernt. Also 1:15 Min fahren.


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Heiko#6 
das sieht schon sehr gut aus und würde vorallem gut mit dem camping passen und über die entfernung das wäre auch kein problem


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

das hier http://www.zwarteschaar.nl/   sieht auch gut aus


----------



## guidingmaster (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo Leute,
auf den ijssel wird es auch hard sein!
Da wird auch nicht viel gefangen im sommer.
Ich denke mehr an das volkerak,gooimeer,haringvliet,noordzeekanaal das sind topgewasser!#6 
Das sind nur ein paar tips, ihr must das selbst bestimmen.

Mfg, Marco


----------



## krauthis7 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				guidingmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> auf den ijssel wird es auch hard sein!
> Da wird auch nicht viel gefangen im sommer.
> Ich denke mehr an das volkerak,gooimeer,haringvliet,noordzeekanaal das sind topgewasser!#6
> ...


 
hört sich doch gut an #6


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

http://www.leukermeer.nl/    das ist bis dato   mein vavorit


----------



## svitti (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Also bedenkt bitte das ich ein boot mieten muß#q
Und Frank meine zwei Kumpels sind auch wieder dabei#6


----------



## Hanselle 007 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Da kann man bestimmt Boote mieten#6


----------



## svitti (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man bestimmt Boote mieten#6







denke ich auch


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

das mit  dem boot mieten wäre das kleinste problem

habe gerade mal in leukemeer angerufen und die haben zu dieser zeit noch hochsasion und somit keinen platz für uns und allen booten 


entweder    heißt es nun weiter suchen  oder   termin um 2 wochen verschieben(  9-10. sept.)


----------



## Heiko112 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Mahlzeit

Ich hatte eigentlich fast noch nie Probleme im Sommer was auf der Ijssel zu fangen. Schöne Barsche sind fast immer drin. In Doesbuirg im altarm oft auch Hechte. Aber ihr denkt ja alle wieder nur an Zander :l . Auch auf Aal lief es da unten selten schlecht. Ist aber wie gesagt auch nur ein Vorschlag. Wobei guidingmaster schon recht hat, es ist nicht ein so erholsames angeln auf der Ijssel, auch wegen der Berufsschifffart. Da ist es auf ein Plassen oder auf dem Haringsvlet schon angenehmer.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ich hätte auch einen vorschlag,wie währe es den mit Wessem. Kennt jeder und glaube das es da garnicht so schlecht ist.
Ist zwahr das gleiche Gewässer bietet aber viele möglichkeiten Zum beispiel Seen die nicht so Tief sind ,gute stellen, offene maas, und das Gebiet halt vor den Schleusen wo meist immer neuer Fisch ist.#6 
Das währe mein Vorschlag.






Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## Hanselle 007 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Aber Heiko112 ich Liebe:l Zander:l aber mir soll es egal sein ,was für ein Fisch an meiner Angel hängt. Können auch Barsche Hechte usw.
Haubtsache der Spass ist genug verhanden. Das ist das wichtigste


Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## Peter70 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo
sind auch gerne wieder mit dabei. Ausserhalb der Hochsaison wäre besser, sind aber flexibel. :m
Gruss Peter +Moni


----------



## Peter70 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				Heiko112 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schlag ich doch jetzt einfach mal so die Ijseel vor. genauer gesagt das hier
> 
> http://www.ijsselstrand.nl/
> 
> ...






Laut meinem Routenplaner sollen das 206km. sein?
Gruss Peter


----------



## Heiko112 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				Peter70 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut meinem Routenplaner sollen das 206km. sein?
> Gruss Peter




oops 
laut meinem auch. hatte wohl wieder aus gewohnheit mein Wohnort als Start eingegeben.


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

bis zum leukermeer  sind es 100 KM  und der campingplatz währe auch  geeignet   für uns


----------



## Hanselle 007 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Uns soll es egal sein wo wir hinfahren.Haubtsache schöne umgebung,und viel Fisch.#6 


Gruss Hanselle.v.Mr.Twister


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

So dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Lt. Dauercamper am Leukermeer und Schlauchbootliebhaber, sind die Zander im Leukermeer nicht so groß. Normalmaß 40-60 cm. Lt. Bericht im der vorletzten R&R ist das Haringvliet ziemlich gut. Vorallen dingen zu der Zeit sollen zweistellige Fänge an der Tagesordnung sein. "Zitat ende" Ich würde das Haringsvliet devorzugen.  Auch Zanderdelta genannt


----------



## Hanselle 007 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

ich schau auch mal nach ob ich etwas darüber finde. #6 

Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht Jochen   das der harnigsfliet  ein hervoragendes gewässer  ist  für zander    nur !   wie siehts  dort mit camping aus     finde über  google keinerlei  campingplätze   in der gegend 

also wer weiß was zu dieser gegend ????


----------



## Heiko112 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Nicht um sonst ist der Haringvliet auch ziel der NKS gewesen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Wie wärs denn mal am Veluwe Meer Haderwijk/Elburg.
Empfehlen kann ich den Campingplatz Aqua Centrum.
(Da habe ich eh mein Boot und meinen Wohnwagen.):m 
Dortgibt es auch zwei einsame Inseln auf denen man mit dem Boot übernachten kann.

Gruss Tommi


----------



## Heiko112 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Aber im Sommer ist das da mit Raubfisch echt mau.

Da ist der Haringsvlet um läääääääääääääääääääängen besser.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hast du einen Link vom Haringsvlet Heiko währe sehr nett.


Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## Heiko112 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Moin

Bin grad nach campingplätze am Haringsvlet am suchen, aber noch keinen direkt dran gefunden. Nur Yachthäfen. 

Wenn ich was habe poste ich das hier


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

anderer seits  denke  ich mal das der haringsfliet  er was für eine tagestour    sein wird 

am einfachsten  ist es  wir  gehen wieder zum Ursprung zurück und das heißt camping Marina oolderhuuske   da haben wir alles was wir brauchen ( zeltwiese,dusche,bootsliegeplatz usw )  und   kennen  die gegend auch 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Meinste das wo wir beim zweiten bootstreffen Wahren?


Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

genau   da


----------



## krauthis7 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> anderer seits denke ich mal das der haringsfliet er was für eine tagestour sein wird
> 
> am einfachsten ist es wir gehen wieder zum Ursprung zurück und das heißt camping Marina oolderhuuske da haben wir alles was wir brauchen ( zeltwiese,dusche,bootsliegeplatz usw ) und kennen die gegend auch
> 
> ...


 
ist wohl doch am besten #6


----------



## Hanselle 007 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Und wie währe es den mit wessem ist eine Schleuse weiter und ein Zelt platz ist da bestimmt auch.


Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

wie du schon geschrieben hast  ist nur eine schleuse   und was spricht dagegen da  durchzufahren um nach wessem zu kommen ???

aber   vom platz her ist oolderhuuske immer noch am besten    fürs treffen


----------



## Lachsy (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

wessem hat dekoeweide. fraglich nur ob kurzcamper slippen dürfen?????

so mal ebend weil zb zu besuch kannste bei de koeweide nicht slippen.

Es soll vorher bei der Werft ne slippe sein.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## thefish (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> wie du schon geschrieben hast ist nur eine schleuse und was spricht dagegen da durchzufahren um nach wessem zu kommen ???
> 
> aber vom platz her ist oolderhuuske immer noch am besten fürs treffen


 
Hallo zusammen!
Ich denke auch, am besten ist Marina. Von da kann man bequem nach Wessem fahren. Und andere Gegenden sind mit dem Boot schnell erreichbar.

Und man hat dort schöne warme Duschen um morgens früh fitt zu sein!


Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Hanselle 007 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Genau das stimmt auch mal wieder.dann kann man auch dursch die schleuse fahren.und über den platz kann mann echt nicht klagen für das treffen besonders gut.


Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## thefish (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Genau!
Und der Campingplatz hat unheimliche Fähigkeiten! :m 
Denn: Ich habe den Chaf-Planer nicht einmal schnarchen hören. Und das obwohl man mich vor echten Lärmbelästigungen gawarnt hat!
Der Campingplatz scheint Schnarchgeräusche nahezu im Keim zu ersticken! :q 

Grüße


----------



## Hanselle 007 (29. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

:q :q #u :q :q  

Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## svitti (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

So jetzt bin ich dran meine meinung ist franks meinung schließlich hat es bis jetzt immer gut geklapt und ich würde sagen der Frank hat recht wo wir zweiten boot treffen gemacht haben da wars doch gut abends noch an der mass see Angeln ist doch nicht schlecht .Und wo anders zu Angeln da müßten wir den Marco mal fragen  der  Spätzi weist wo die Fische sich Verstecken .


----------



## krauthi (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

für alle die die noch nicht wissen   wo  es  wieder hingehen wird    


hier mal die page http://www.oolderhuuske.nl/

termin  26-27.08   oder 9-10.09  2006

was ist euch lieber  ????


----------



## Tobias22 (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hoi Hoi ...

Mir wäre Olderhuuske lieber.
Ich zitiere: "Da weiß man, was man hat" |bla: 
Dort kann man die Boote zur Not über nacht im Wasser lassen und spart sich somit eve. einmal slippen.
Und man ist wie gesagt flexibel, man kann durch die Schleuse nach Wessem fahren oder in die andere Richtung nach Asselt.

Das 4 Treffen steht ja unter dem Namen "Back to Nature", also last uns zu den anfängen zurückkehren :q 

Gruss Tobias |wavey:


----------



## perch (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> wessem hat dekoeweide. fraglich nur ob kurzcamper slippen dürfen?????
> 
> so mal ebend weil zb zu besuch kannste bei de koeweide nicht slippen.
> 
> ...



stimmt lachsy,eintagsfliegen dürfen da nich slippen|kopfkrat.
und die slippe bei der werft ist zu teuer.
einmal rein und raus-> 15€#d
also warum nicht beim ursprung  bleiben#c.

wessem oder asselt müßten von der marina oolder-huuske aus mit jedem 6 ps´ler gut zu erreichen sein.

gruß marcel


----------



## Hanselle 007 (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ich Würde evt,das Boot beim Leo mieten für das Wochenende. Hätte einer lust sich mit drann zu beteiliegen Damit es nicht zu teuer wird ,werde am Samstag zum Leo Fahren um alles zu klären.#6 

Das betrift natürlich die ,die kein Boot haben#6 .
Und evt, keine Fahrgelegenheit haben.


Gruss Mr.Twister 




Ps: Und damit wir mehr platz auf den Booten haben.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Und dann habe ich noch eine Frage.?                                                 Kann man evt. auch schon am freitag nachmittag Anreisen und schon sein Zelt Aufbauen.#6 




Gruss Mr,Twister


----------



## krauthis7 (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

du könntest imprinzip schon eine woche vorherr dort zelten


----------



## thefish (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> du könntest imprinzip schon eine woche vorherr dort zelten


 
Jaaaaaaaaa!

Schön zelten, Bier und Grillen!

Mit Sissy und Franz!

Grüße


----------



## krauthis7 (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> Schön zelten, Bier und Grillen!
> 
> ...


 
mit milch und schokobrot


----------



## Hanselle 007 (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ich wollte ja nicht schon eine woche vorher dahin fahren um zu Zelten.Sondern nur einen Tag vorher.|uhoh: :q 



Milch und schokobrot:k #6 :q 



Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## krauthis7 (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

beim 2 treffen waren wir auch schon 1 tag voherr dort ,vileicht wirds ja wider so ,aber ist ja etwas bis dahin


----------



## Hanselle 007 (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Stimmt auch mal wieder ,einfach mal abwarten vieleicht ergibt sich ja was in den nächsten Wochen.#6 



Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## krauthi (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

so  ihr lieben   es gibt eine kleine  änderung   und zwar der termin  passt nicht     ich werde da kein frei bekommen und somit  den 9-10  sept  festmachen     was ja auch einigen anderen hier besser passen  wird (kurz vorm ersten heißt knappe kasse )

und als austragungsort steht nun   Marina Oolderhuuske   fest 


mit dem slogan  zurück zum ursprung    passt das ganz gut 

ich find das mit den zelten im kreis aufbauen  und das ganze drum rum hat doch   sehr gut gepasst


sprecht euch untereinander ab wer  bei wehm mit ins boot  hüpft  und wer sich   boote mieten möchte  



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

oweia am 1 september fängt die Printen Zeit wieder an.Dann muss ich mir halt Urlaub nehmen. aber das macht nix das bekomme ich schon hin.#t 




Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## thefish (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ist doch ein cooler Termin.

Wird schon ein geiles Wochenende?

Grüße!


----------



## thefish (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> mit milch und schokobrot


 
Euch beide bekomme ich auch noch ans Saufen! :g 

Haut rein!

Und danke jetzt schon mal für die Orga!

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## krauthi (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

wer sich in unmittelbarer nähe ein boot ausleihen möchte solle die finger vom seebär lassen 
die boote vom seidler sind ganz ok (aber unzuverlässig) und empfehlenswert ist die sportbootschule frissen   , nicht zu verachten das auch bei unseren freunden Marco und Pieter H ein boot gemietet werden kann


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Wir Saufen nicht sondern wir gehen Angeln#6 



Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## Fledi (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo zusammen,
09.-10. September ist auch gut. Leider noch ein bißchen weiter weg. Ich werde die Wartezeit hoffentlich überstehen.##
Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## the doctor (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> wie du schon geschrieben hast  ist nur eine schleuse   und was spricht dagegen da  durchzufahren um nach wessem zu kommen ???
> 
> aber   vom platz her ist oolderhuuske immer noch am besten    fürs treffen


stimmt, da haben wir wirklich alles und ist mit weniger Stress verbunden. Fangen kann man ja bekanntlich auch.


----------



## krauthis7 (30. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Euch beide bekomme ich auch noch ans Saufen! :g
> 
> Haut rein!
> 
> ...


 
hy thorsten mit h :q 

das glaub ich nicht das haben auch schon andere gesagt  #d


----------



## svitti (31. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ich finde ws auch das wir dort zelten ich freue mich schon jetzt drauf immer wenn ich die Augen zu mache sehe ich Zander Barsche usw .
Ist noch lange hin Aber Auch das werden wir Überstehen wir sehen un Bestimmt auch am Wasser von Ufer aus Also wenn  Jemand am wasser Fährt um von Ufer Angeln Meldet euch bei mir werde Bestimmt mitkommen


----------



## Fledi (31. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mich mal für ne Woche vom Board verabschieden.
Werde morgen früh für eine Woche dem Kabeljau vor Heiligenhafen nachstellen.
Wenn die Zander in dem Maasplassen mich schon nicht mögen, versuch ich es mal auf Dorsch.
Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## svitti (31. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				Fledi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mich mal für ne Woche vom Board verabschieden.
> Werde morgen früh für eine Woche dem Kabeljau vor Heiligenhafen nachstellen.
> Wenn die Zander in dem Maasplassen mich schon nicht mögen, versuch ich es mal auf Dorsch.
> ...



Ein Dickes Petri wünsche ich dir :m


----------



## Fledi (31. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Vielen Dank Martin.

Viele Grüße |wavey:
Fledi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (31. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ja dan mal Gut fang und ein dickes petri.
und wehe du kommst ohne Fisch nach Hause|supergri 



Gruss Mr.Twister|rolleyes


----------



## Hanselle 007 (31. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Frank ich stehe zweimal auf der liste aber ich kann mich nicht teilen. 



Gruss Mr.Twister|rolleyes


----------



## Fledi (31. März 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Auch Dir vielen Dank Marcel :m

Bis denne 

Fledi


----------



## krauthi (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

habe in oolderhuuske schon mal angefragt  und folgende antwort bekommen 


Hallo Herr Krauthausen!

Schön, dass Sie wieder kommen in September! Natürlich sind Sie wieder herzlich wilkommen bei uns. Die Preise sind so geblieben wie vergangenen Jahr, nur die Parklasten gibt es nicht mehr. 

Wir hoffen Sie alle bald wieder zu sehen!

Freundlichen Grüßen, 

Judith Oostra


----------



## Heiko112 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Moin

Ja das ist doch schonmal was.

Übrigens, mein Kollege Peope113 kommt auch wieder mit.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Da habe ich jetzt leider etwas nicht mitbekommen.
Was sind den die Parklasten?#c 





Gruss Mr.Twister|rolleyes


----------



## krauthi (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

das war so eine art  kurtaxe   des  marinainhabers  zusätzlich zur  kurtaxe !

betrug letztes jahr  pro person   1 €   und fällt nun weg


----------



## Heiko112 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Muss man da abends slippen, oder kann man das Boot auch am Steg festmachen. Wollte nämlich mal Nachtangeln vom Boot ausprobieren und dann wollte ich nicht nachts noch slippen.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ahso Danke schön#6 


Obwohl mir der euro auch nicht weh tuhen würde.




Gruss Mr.Twister|rolleyes


----------



## Hanselle 007 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Du kannst das machen man kann das Boot direckt neben den Zelten fest Machen. 





Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## krauthi (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

hier mal die aktuelle preisliste  vom Marina

1 X zelt = 15 €
1 X kurtaxe 0,68 €  ( je tag )
1 X boot nachts anlegen 7,50 €
1 X anmeldegebühr 1€
1 X boot einslippen 10 €


----------



## krauthi (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

@  heiko

du kannst  das boot    mit uns allen an der spundwand im hafen nachts  fest machen      also brauchst du nciht ausslippen   und wenn du nachts dan auf die maas möchtest  geht das ohne probleme



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Peter70 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo
Wohnwagen  oder Zelt dürften doch das gleiche Kosten?#c
Gruss Peter


----------



## Heiko112 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Das ist schonmal gut.

Wie sieht es denn mit Strom aus . Haben wir da dann auch 220 Volt?


----------



## Hanselle 007 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Back to Nature?????

Das heißt das Zelt aufschlagen.:q 
Und kein LUXUS:q ,wie zum beispiel Wohnwagen:q 





Gruss Mr.Twister|rolleyes


----------



## Peter70 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Back to Nature?????
> 
> Das heißt das Zelt aufschlagen.:q
> Und kein LUXUS:q ,wie zum beispiel Wohnwagen:q
> ...


Ist sogar mit Heizung|supergriund Kühlschrank, für das Bier.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Hanselle 007 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

OK dann darfst du ihn mitbringen hast mich überzeugt#6 :q 
Heizung ist immer gut.:k :q 
Und der Kühlschrank natürlich auch.




Gruss Mr.Twister|rolleyes


----------



## Hanselle 007 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Für was brauchst du den Strom Heiko.?
Mein Vater bringt einen Stromerzeuger mit der leistet 450 Volt kann man dir damit weiter helfen.?





Gruss Mr.Twister|rolleyes


----------



## Heiko112 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ich dachte nur so. Wenn ich mal meine Batterien wieder laden möchte. Oder die Camping fernsehanlage von meinem Vater aufbauen will zum fernseh schauen.


Wenn Strom für die Camper da ist, dann kann man sowas ja ruck zuck machen.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Wie schon gesagt wir bringen einen Stromerzeuger mit#6 



Gruss Mr.Twister|rolleyes


----------



## krauthi (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

teilnehmerliste 02.04

krauthi + boot +zelt
krauthis7 + zelt

the Doctor + zelt

martin+ Boot gemietet( von Marco  H )+ zelt
martins vater

kumpel + boot gemietet + zelt
kumpel

maashunter + boot+ zelt ?

henry + boot + zelt

gps junkie + boot + zelt ?

hanselle + boot gemietet + zelt 
mr.twister

tobias22 + boot ?? + zelt

mac gill + zelt
+ sohn

heiko112 + boot + zelt ?
Peope 113

Fledi+ boot + zelt ?
the fish + zelt

Hardy 1 + boot + zelt ?

Perch + boot + zelt ?
michael

Peter + zelt ?
Moni

Mo Jones + zelt ?


wer bringt was mit ????

Krauthi= Nudelsalat+ 5 liter warsteinerfaß + knabberzeug+klapptisch+Pavillion
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
ich bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen das es so auch mit den zelten sein wird falls anders geplant !!!! bitte melden 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (2. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

du hast den Wohnwagen vergessen von moni und peter.:q :q :q :q :q 
das Bier muss doch kalt stehen.:q :q #6 






Gruss Mr.Twister|rolleyes


----------



## mo jones (3. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

hallo zusammen #h

so nach dem ich aus meinem einwöchigem koma  wieder erwacht bin , wollt ich erst mal allen leuten, besonders frank und  den sponsoren, für das geile  treffen danken. es hat echt riesen spass gemacht.:q

natürlich bin ich beim nächsten treffen auch dabei#6
und "back to nature" is genau mein ding:k

jetzt aber erst ma die schonzeit rum kriegen :c


gruß
 mo


----------



## mo jones (3. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

achso...

@ peter 
meinste du kannst uns auch ne ladung eiswürfel machen ???


----------



## Hanselle 007 (3. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hi mo das kann der bestimmt machen.:q 



Gruss mr twister|supergri


----------



## Hanselle 007 (3. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Aber warum brauchst du eiswürfel?:q :#2: 


Gruss Mr.Twister#h


----------



## guidingmaster (3. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				Heiko112 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man da abends slippen, oder kann man das Boot auch am Steg festmachen. Wollte nämlich mal Nachtangeln vom Boot ausprobieren und dann wollte ich nicht nachts noch slippen.


 
@ Heiko,
Man darf in holland nicht nachtangeln !!#d 
Ich habe fur en paar woche her mit der wasserpolute gesprochen,|krach:  und die haben gesagt das man angeln darf wen die sonne auf kommt bis sonnuntergang !!
Und ein protocol ist nicht billig#q 

Mfg, Marco


----------



## AngelAndy20 (3. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				guidingmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf in holland nicht nachtangeln !!#d


 
#c #c #c 
An der Maas doch wohl - oder???
An den Plassen ists verboten, ist klar!

Lg by Andy


----------



## guidingmaster (3. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> #c #c #c
> An der Maas doch wohl - oder???
> An den Plassen ists verboten, ist klar!
> 
> Lg by Andy


 
Hi,
ich habe gerade mit der wasserpolizei telefoniert,#x 
man darf nachtangeln nur auf der maas !:m 
Aber ohne :#2: #d 
Auf die maasseen ist es immer verboten (nachts):r 

Mvg, Marco


----------



## Hanselle 007 (3. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Wir br_ngen einen Kasten Cola mit und einen Kasten Bier.und knabber zeug._



_Gruss Mr.Twister_


----------



## thefish (3. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich werde, wenn ich mitkomme - davon gehe ich ganz stark aus - folgendes mitbringen:
- Kasten Pils
- Stangenbrot
- gute Laune

Fleisch immt ja wieder jeder für sich selber mit, ne?


Grüße #h


----------



## Heiko112 (3. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				guidingmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe gerade mit der wasserpolizei telefoniert,#x
> man darf nachtangeln nur auf der maas !:m
> Aber ohne :#2: #d
> ...




Moin guidingmaster . Geangelt hätte ich eh auf der Maas. Und das Spriten dabei kann ich mir bestimmt verkneifen. 

Aber ist nicht auch das Angeln bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang auf den Plassen erlaubt?#c


----------



## perch (3. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

juhu frank#h,

kann im september leider nur am 10:c
wird wohl nix mit campen.
mach dir also mal gedanken über ein +++5++ treffen,
damit ich abends mit feiern kann.

gruß marcel


----------



## guidingmaster (4. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				Heiko112 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin guidingmaster . Geangelt hätte ich eh auf der Maas. Und das Spriten dabei kann ich mir bestimmt verkneifen.
> 
> Aber ist nicht auch das Angeln bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang auf den Plassen erlaubt?#c


 

Hallo Heiko,
ich weis das auch nicht so genau !|kopfkrat 
Aber was soll man im sommer auf die maasseen ?;+ 
Zander findes du da nicht, die siehen nach dem fluss #6 

Mfg, Marco


----------



## Heiko112 (4. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				guidingmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Heiko,
> ich weis das auch nicht so genau !|kopfkrat
> Aber was soll man im sommer auf die maasseen ?;+
> Zander findes du da nicht, die siehen nach dem fluss #6
> ...


 
Moin Marco
Ich wollte ja nur wissen ob ich da richtig liege mit den 2 Stunden.
Wollte ja garnicht auf den Seen sondern direkt an die Maas.
Und auch Marco hat wieder nur Zander im Kopf.:l


----------



## Hanselle 007 (4. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

:k :l Zander:l :k 





Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## guidingmaster (4. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				Heiko112 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Marco
> Ich wollte ja nur wissen ob ich da richtig liege mit den 2 Stunden.
> Wollte ja garnicht auf den Seen sondern direkt an die Maas.
> Und auch Marco hat wieder nur Zander im Kopf.:l


 
Alles andere ist fur mich :v 
Wen ich etwas anderes am haken hab den bin ich :e 

Gruss @, Marco


----------



## Hanselle 007 (4. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

.....?





Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## Peter70 (4. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> achso...
> 
> @ peter
> meinste du kannst uns auch ne ladung eiswürfel machen ???



Aber nur wenn Strom vorhanden ist, ansonsten müssen wir die Eiswürfel trinken:q
Gruss Peter


----------



## krauthi (4. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

da auf der wiese  wo wir unser Biwag aufbauen    haben wir keinen strohmanschluss   und es darf  dort auf der wiese nur gezeltet werden   also auch  keinen wohnwagen  hinstellen 


tot ziens


----------



## Hanselle 007 (7. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Es dauert nicht mehr lange.:m 
Aber wenn man auf den Kalender schaut.:c 
und jetzt auch noch schonzeit:c


----------



## Hanselle 007 (7. April 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Es kommen noch zwei Freunde von mir mit mit Boot
Haben leider noch kein internet.#6


----------



## krauthi (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

@ all

Tobias  22  hat mir   mitgeteilt  das er nun auch ein boot hat  und er  einen platzt im boot  frei hat    also  wer bei ihm mit einsteigen möchte   kann das ja   mit Ihm  per PN   abklären



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

GESCHAFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Das ende der schonzeit   ist überstanden    und ich wünsche allen hier eine erfolgreiche   neue sasion





gruß Krauthi


----------



## Heiko112 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 

Pfingstmontag gehts direkt wieder los.

Das Boot ist Startklar (nur noch echolot anbauen ist in 20 min gemacht) und dann werde ich direkt den Barschen zu leibe rücken. Kanns kaum noch erwarten.

Die Köderkisten sind auch wieder voll bis oben hin. MIR WILL LOHOS

mfg
Heiko


----------



## Hanselle 007 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

*Hi!*


*So Dann wollen wir mal die Fische fangen gehen.*
*Die mussten ja auch lang genug auf uns warten.......*
*Aber mal zum Thema mitbringsel,wir bringen einen Kasten Cola,Brot.&.Nudeleiersalat....mit.#6 *


----------



## Heiko112 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ja das Wetter war ja nicht so  toll. 

Also neuer versuch ist für den 5. Juni geplant.

Dann werde ich die Barsche in der Ijssel ärgern vom Boot aus nachstellen.

#6


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

für  alle bootsbesitzer die  mal durch die schleuse fahren möchten   


*Sluizencomplex*

De sluizen te Roermond zijn vanaf maandagochtend 06.00 uur tot zaterdagavond 20.00 uur doorlopend geopend. Op zondag tussen 09.00 uur en 17.00 uur. Vanaf 1 april t/m 1 oktober zijn de sluizen bij Linne, Heel en Roermond op zondag geopend tussen 09.00 en 20.00 uur. Op 2e Paasdag en 2e Pinksterdag gelden de zondagopenstellingen


----------



## Fledi (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo zusammen,
nach längerer Abwesenheit mewlde ich mich mal wieder.
Frank: da Du gerade online bist, kann ich Dir mitteilen daß ich am 09./10.09 im Auto penne, da ich mein Schnarchen niemandem zumuten kann.
Ich werden auch was mitbringen, weiß aber noch nicht was. Da entscheide ich mich kurzfristig und sehe mal, was bis dahin noch zu wenig da ist.
Aber eine Frage habe ich auch gleich, ich bekommen diesen Banner wieder mal nicht in meine Signatur. Hiiiilfe. Was muß ich machen???? Das letzte mal hat mir Lachsy geholfen. Aber ich kann sie ja nicht immer belästigen.
Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## Heiko112 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

du gehst einfach in dein profil dann unter signatur 

und dann gibbet da oben son kleinen berg mit gelben hintergrund symbol, (bild einfügen) da muss das hier rein

http://www.borost.de/content/images/signaboot.jpg

dann funzt das

mfg
heiko


----------



## Fledi (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Uff, ich habs geschafft,
war das ne Arbeit, die Signatur zu ändern.
Ich danke allen, die dabei mitgeholfen haben.

So ab morgen gehts für vier Wochen an die Maas und ihre Plassen (und an die Kanäle).
Ich wünsche allen viel Spass bei der Arbeit |supergri und mir und allen Freunden der Bootstreffen ein dickes Petri Heil. 
Viele Grüße #h
Fledi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

*@ Fledi schönen Urlaub.....#6 *


*@All ich will ja jetzt nichts sagen aber irgendwie funzt die sache bei mir nicht.*
*endweder erscheint dann nur ein kreuz auf meiner signatur oder garnichts.*
*aber das ist doch richtig das man(Wie heiko es da stehen hat)alles wie es da steht eintragen muss oder?*
*Aber was mach ich Falsch........#q |kopfkrat *


----------



## mo jones (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				Peter70 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur wenn Strom vorhanden ist, ansonsten müssen wir die Eiswürfel trinken:q
> Gruss Peter



und wenn es mit den eiswürfeln nicht klappt - halb so schlimm

marcel und ich werden uns ein zelt teilen, ich hoff der gut schnarcht nicht:q

übrigends werden wir höchst wahrscheinlich schon am freitag in marina eintreffen#6

gruß
 mo


----------



## the doctor (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Aufwachen!!!!!!!!!:m

hab mal was gefangen #6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1192872&postcount=1152


----------



## svitti (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Aufwachen!!!!!!!!!:m
> 
> hab mal was gefangen #6
> 
> ...


----------



## Maashunter (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Glückwunsch Marcel,ist das nicht der Jochen im hintergrund des 96er Hecht der alte Fuchs,der ist doch schon die ganze Woche an der Maas.Gruss Josef


----------



## the doctor (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

@ Josef

Danke!!

Du müsstest doch das Boot erkennen?|supergri:g
Ihr wart ja am Vortag zu sammen raus, habe ioch mir sagen lassen:m#6


----------



## krauthi (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

so   nicht das hier noch welche auf die idee kommen  dieser tread  sei  gestorben :q   ne ne    er  lebt   wie  vom ersten tage an    und ist im moment nur  in urlaubs/WM/ stimmung   und wird nach den ferien  wieder auf dem laufenden gehalten 

bis dahin wünsche ich allen hier einen schönen urlaub/ferien


  ich selber  verkrümel  mich  erst mal   nach ägypten    und schau mal   was da  die fische so machen 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> so   nicht das hier noch welche auf die idee kommen  dieser tread  sei  gestorben :q   ne ne    er  lebt   wie  vom ersten tage an    und ist im moment nur  in urlaubs/WM/ stimmung   und wird nach den ferien  wieder auf dem laufenden gehalten
> 
> bis dahin wünsche ich allen hier einen schönen urlaub/ferien
> 
> ...





Schöne fliterwochen wünsche ich dir|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## krauthi (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

so urlaub ist nun vorbei  und in 5 wochen ist es dan endlich soweit :q 

hier noch mal den aktuellen stand





teilnehmerliste 25.07.2006

krauthi + boot +zelt
krauthis7 + zelt

the Doctor + zelt

martin+ Boot gemietet+ zelt
martins vater

kumpel + boot gemietet + zelt
kumpel

maashunter + boot+ zelt ?
jochen

gps junkie + boot + zelt ?

hanselle + boot gemietet + zelt 
mr.twister

kumpel von mr twister + boot + Zelt ?
kumpel von mr.twister

mac gill + zelt
+ sohn

heiko112 + boot + zelt ?
Peope 113

Fledi+ boot + zelt ?
the fish + zelt

Hardy 1 + boot + zelt ?
angelandy20 + zelt

Perch + boot + zelt ?
michael

Peter + zelt ?
Moni

Mo Jones + zelt ?


wer bringt was mit ????

Krauthi= Nudelsalat+ 5 liter warsteinerfaß + knabberzeug*KLapptisch+Pavillion
the fish= 1 kasten Pils + stangenbrote
hanselle kasten cola+brot+nudelsalat
?
?
?
?
?
?
?


gruß Krauthi



ca 2 wochen vor dem treffen brauche ich von jedem noch mal die feste zusage zwecks platzreservierung


----------



## the doctor (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo Frank, komme mit Mo Jones. schlafen in einem Zelt, und haben uns schon ein Boot gemietet. Anreisen werden wir Freitag schon.


----------



## Maashunter (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo Freunde,Sitze gerade mit freunden auf der Terrasse hier in Renesse,war gestern auf Makrele mit dem Kutter von Neltje Jans aus hat super geklappt hatten zusammen ca.100 stück es artette schon in Arbeit aus ,hat aber spass gemacht.Bin natürlich im Sept. dabei,meine Frau macht diesen geilen Gyrossalat wieder.Gruß Josef


----------



## Lachsy (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

zur info :
gerade lief im wdr ein bericht über die Massplassen, habe leider nicht alles gesehn :c :c . habe mal angefragt wegen wiederholung .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## thefish (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank, komme mit Mo Jones. schlafen in einem Zelt, und haben uns schon ein Boot gemietet. Anreisen werden wir Freitag schon.


 
Also, dass würde ich mir noch mal überlegen! |kopfkrat 
Ich kann mich da an letztes Jahr erinnern. Da hat Mo geschnarcht, dass die Fische auf dem Rücken schwommen! #t 

Grüße #h


----------



## krauthi (3. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

wollte  euch noch mitteilen  das  ich  ca  10 tage   vor dem treffen  ohne  rechner sein werde   zwecks  Umzug  also denke ich mal das es    ca  3 tage dauern  wird bis ich wieder alles  angeschlossen habe   falls in der zeit  was wichtiges  anfallen sollte   könnt ihr mich auch über meinen bruder erreichen 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (6. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

habe neuigkeiten für alles teilnehmer

habe eine email nach oolderhusske geschickt zwecks der reservierung des platzes und folgende antwort bekommen 

Hallo!

Schön, daß Ihr wieder kommt. Ich werde den Zweltplatz für euch reservieren, so daß jeder ein Platz bekommt. Jeder kann dann bei Anreise melden wie lange er bleibt und dann auch sofort bezahlen. 

Bis dann!

Freundlichen Grüßen, 

Judith Oostra


es wird diesmal   etwas anders ablaufen  wie bei den anderen  treffen 
und zwar!
wer  freitags  schon anreisen  möchte  kann das gerne  machen 
er braucht sich nur an der rezeption melden  mit dem vermerk  "angelgruppe"   ansonsten  wird das treffen offiziel  am samstag um 8.30  beginnen  jeder meldet sich dan  in rezeption an  und muss da  vor ort dan die anfallenden kosten begleichen 
einslippen können wir dan  ab 9.00 uhr   und zelte aufbauen   so ab 12 uhr 

daher   folgende  ablaufplan
9.00 uhr  einslippen
13 uhr  einfinden am zeltplatz  um  aufzubauen 
ich hoffe das der  pommeswagen  dan auch  auf haben wird  so das wir  uns  dan  noch etwas stärken können 
anschließend   wieder zurück aufs wasser   und  zum abend hin  dan gemütlich    den tag    mit grill und bierchen  ausklingen lassen 
sonntag  dan wieder ab aufs  wasser und so gegen 12 uhr abbau  des Biwags

falls  noch  vorschläge  kommen sollten  zwecks  des ablaufes  können  wir diese noch in betracht ziehen 


da im moment die mitbringselliste etwas mager aussieht sollte jeder noch mal überlegen  was   noch gebraucht werden könnte 

 ich hoffe und wünsche mir das jeder mit viel gute  Laune  ankommen wird  und das uns    der wettergott    eine schönes wochenende  schicken wird 




gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (13. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

wer bringt was mit ????




Krauthi= Nudelsalat+ 5 liter warsteinerfaß + knabberzeug*KLapptisch+Pavillion

the fish= 1 kasten Pils + stangenbrote

hanselle kasten cola+brot+nudelsalat

Maashunter = Gyrossalat

the doctor + Mo Jones = kiste bier  und was essbares


?
?
?
?
?
?

es fehlen noch |kopfkrat 

Grill`s
Tische 
soßen
getränke
musik
salate
usw
usw
usw


also rein in die spendierhose und hier melden 



gruß Krauthi|wavey:


----------



## the doctor (13. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo,

Ich komme schon Freitags mit dem Mo zusammen und wir bringen nen Kasten Bier und noch irgendetwas für zwischendurch zum Essen mit.

PS: Jochen ist auch hin und her gerissen und wird dieses Mal auch wahrscheinlich wieder teilnehmen. Er kommt daan aber mit dem Sturmboot


----------



## Maashunter (17. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



the doctor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich komme schon Freitags mit dem Mo zusammen und wir bringen nen Kasten Bier und noch irgendetwas für zwischendurch zum Essen mit.
> 
> PS: Jochen ist auch hin und her gerissen und wird dieses Mal auch wahrscheinlich wieder teilnehmen. Er kommt daan aber mit dem Sturmboot


 
  Hallo Marcel,werde auch am Freitag morgen schon da sein wenn das Wetter mitspielt, so wie es aussieht wird Jochen nicht mit seinem Boot kommen sondern mit mir fahren,er wusste bis gestern noch nicht ob er frei bekommt ,wenn ja ist er dabei ,es hat ihm beim letzten mal super gefallen. Gruß Josef


----------



## Peope113 (17. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Abend,

also endlich ist es bald soweit das nächste Bootstreffen liegt an.#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Vieleicht bekomme ich meinen Arbeitskollegen auch noch dazu mitzukommen.

Zum glück schaffen Heiko112 und ich es dieses mal über nacht zu bleiben um alle ein wenig besser kennenzulernen.

Hoffe auch das Jochen uns mal etwas Posetives zu unseren alten schätschen erzählen kann.

Heiko112 und ich werden auch auf jeden fall noch ein Pavillon mitbringen.

MFG
Andreas


----------



## krauthi (18. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

leider habe ich von Tobias 22    eine  abmeldung bekommen 

somit  fällt leider wieder ein boot aus  


für die jenigen die  bis dato  noch keinen bootsplatz haben 
besteht immer noch die möglichkeit sich ein boot    zu leihen   entweder  bei  bootsverleih frissen   oder  beim seidler 
  vom seebär  in oolderhuuske  lasst lieber die finger  von 




gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (18. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

und leider schon wieder eine absage 
henry  kann   an diesem wochenende   leider auch nicht  dabei sein 


nun müssen wir mal schauen wie wir  die  leute  die ohne boot sind noch verteilt bekommen 

wer hat den in seinem boot  noch ein  oder zwei plätze frei ????

oder wer  möchte sich ein boot mieten und sucht  noch  jemanden der  sich dran beteiligen möchte ?????




gruß Krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Also,
trotz meiner Angelunlust und Zeitmangel nehm ich teil.

@Hardy: Können wir nicht noch einen mit an Bord nehmen?

@Frank: Hardy und ich pennen in meinem Iglo, also ein Zelt.

Ich bring nen Kasten Sprit und nen Kugelgrill + Kohlen mit.

Gruß Andy


----------



## thefish (19. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Mal so eine Frage zwischendurch!

Wie bekommen wir denn das Bier kalt? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit vor Ort, das Bier zu kühlen?
Vielleicht bei der netten Dame von der Anmeldung?

Grüße


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Nö, die is eher heiss...:q 

Geht doch recht einfach, du fängst nen haufen zander so ein 15m tiefe oder größer und tust du in ein wasserbecken. Da das Wasser da unten ca. 12 Grad hat sind die Zander auch so kühl und kühlen das Becken. Nun tust du noch das Bier dazu, releast die fische wenn du genug getrunken hast und alle sind glücklich...

Noch Fragen...


----------



## thefish (19. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



AngelAndy20 schrieb:


> Nö, die is eher heiss...:q
> 
> Geht doch recht einfach, du fängst nen haufen zander so ein 15m tiefe oder größer und tust du in ein wasserbecken. Da das Wasser da unten ca. 12 Grad hat sind die Zander auch so kühl und kühlen das Becken. Nun tust du noch das Bier dazu, releast die fische wenn du genug getrunken hast und alle sind glücklich...
> 
> Noch Fragen...


 
HiHi!

Ne mal sehen! Vielleicht kaufe ich noch eine Kühltruhe für das Auto!

Aber auch das Fleisch und die Salate sollten gut gekühlt sein. Salmnellen sind glaube ich nicht so gefragt! :v 

Grüße #h


----------



## krauthi (19. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

zum kühlen der getränke reicht  auch eine einfache kühlbox  und da wir im moment  eh nicht mit so hohe  temp.  rechnen  können  wird das auch eine zeit lang  darin    schön  kühl bleiben 

  bei J....t   von   der rezeption   würde  das  bierchen nur anfangen zu kochen `` sabbbberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr``



also die erste seite  ist nun   wieder auf den aktuellen stand 





ps  hat jemand  was   von  Hanselle 007 gehört ???

habe leider keine bestätigung    ob er  nun  dabei sein wird 





gruß Krauthi


----------



## Cusack (20. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hi ho, wollte nur bestätigen, dass ich auch zum BT Nr.4 kommen werde. Wahrscheinlich reise ich schon Freitag an. Mal sehen wie es sich so ergibt. Werde was Alkoholisches und was zu essen mitbringen. Könnte auch noch einen grossen Pavilon besorgen, wenn noch bedarf besteht. Könnte ja sein, daß das Wetter nicht so mitspielt. Was ich natürlich nicht hoffe.

http://www.kaicusack.de


----------



## krauthi (20. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

hi ho  kai

jeder pavilion  mehr  ist besser als wie  im notfall im regen zu stehen 


gibt doch bestimmt ein geiles bild    wenn wir wieder im kreis die zelte aufbauen  und in der mitte  alles pavilions stehen



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Cusack (20. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hi Frank,
ok dann bringe ich den Pavilon mit.


----------



## Ostki (20. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo,
würde auch gerne kommen habe aber kein Boot hat einer noch 2 Plätze für mich und mein Vatr auf seinem Boot?
Danke
Mfg Marco


----------



## Lachsy (20. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ostki, was treibst du da?
in jedem thread wo es um bootsangeln geht und treffen, meldes du dich. Aber zu keinem ich sag nochmal "keinem " erscheinst du.
Meinst du nicht das wenn du zu einem treffen erscheinen willst, solltes du nicht nachher wieder so schadenfeinige ausreden haben , wieso weshalb warum du nicht kannst.
Das mögen die user garnicht. Verarscht zu werden.
Ausserdem kannste in NL ein boot mieten.
mfg Lachsy


----------



## Ostki (20. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ich hab langsam kein Bock mehr weisste warum ich noch so selten on bin weil ich von fast jedem dauernd angemerkert werd ich hab schon andere Foren gefunden wo ich nicht angemerkert wird


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

@Ostki
Gute Reise


----------



## thefish (21. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



Ostki schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam kein Bock mehr weisste warum ich noch so selten on bin weil ich von fast jedem dauernd angemerkert werd ich hab schon andere Foren gefunden wo ich nicht angemerkert wird


 

Dann wünschen wir dir doch in deinen neuen Foren viel Spaß und Harmonie.
Wir werden auf jeden Fall beim 4. Bootstreffen einen Riesengaudi haben.

Grüße #h


----------



## Aspec (21. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo zusammen, Kumpel und ich sind auch mal an nem Angeltreffen interessiert, bin in der Hinsicht noch jungfräulich |supergri

Hätte aber mal ein paar Fragen...
Denke mal das die Boote voll besetzt sind, deshalb...was kostet der Spaß sich ein Boot zu leihen und soweit ich weiß braucht man bis 5 PS keinen Führerschein, oder? Ansonsten würde es uns dann auch nichts ausmachen aus dem Bootstreffen ein Ufertreffen zu machen |supergri 

Komm direkt aus der Ecke, also bin dort oft unterwegs (Hatten wohl die letzten zwei Wochen wenig Glück) deshalb geht es mir eigentlich mal darum die `Sippe` (deren Blödsinn ich immer lesen muss :q) mal kennen zu lernen und ein Bierchen zusammen zu trinken. Wenn´s mir nicht gefällt bin ich in zehn min zu Hause ;-) 

Oder seid ihr so ein eingespieltes Team das man sich als halbwegsnormaler Mensch nicht mehr integrieren kann?


----------



## Heiko112 (21. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Also ich bin hatte es auch nur zum dritten Bootstreffen geschafft, und mit der Integration war das überhaupt kein Problem.#6#6


----------



## krauthis7 (21. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

hy hier nochmals die bilder von allen treffen nur als anreiz 

treffen 1 .-http://www.krauthis7.de/html/bootstreffen1.html

treffen 2.-http://www.krauthis7.de/html/bootstreffen_2.html

treffen 3.-http://www.krauthis7.de/html/bootstreffen3.html


----------



## krauthi (21. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



Aspec schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, Kumpel und ich sind auch mal an nem Angeltreffen interessiert, bin in der Hinsicht noch jungfräulich |supergri
> 
> Hätte aber mal ein paar Fragen...
> Denke mal das die Boote voll besetzt sind, deshalb...was kostet der Spaß sich ein Boot zu leihen und soweit ich weiß braucht man bis 5 PS keinen Führerschein, oder? Ansonsten würde es uns dann auch nichts ausmachen aus dem Bootstreffen ein Ufertreffen zu machen |supergri
> ...


 
erst mal herzlich willkommen bei der Sippe `
`natürlich kann jeder der möchte gerne sich uns anschließen vorraussetzung sind folgende punkte

1. total bekloppt ist grundvorraussetzung |kopfkrat 
2. spaß und gute laune sind ein muss  :m 
3. catch&relaese steht an erster stelle #6  
4. ach egal hauptsache wir haben spaß    


wer diese 4 punkte erfüllt ist somit mitglied im clübchen


so nun zu den wichtigen dingen 
ein boot leihen ist kein problem und ist vom preis her unterschiedlich am besten mal hier im tread/board nach bootsverleihern schauen und reservieren für das wochenende 
die regelung mit den 5 ps stimmt so nicht ganz in holland
zb. ein GFK boot mit 5-10 ps kommt mit der endgeschwindigkeit nicht über 20 km/h also somit FS frei 
ein schlauchboot dagegen würde drüber sein und ist damit FS pflichtig

aber genaueres wirst du beim verleih erfahren 

natürlich gehts auch vom ufer aus aber der spaß vom boot aus ist natürlich was anderes 

also einfach offiziel anmelden und pünktlich erscheinen




gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (21. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

1. total bekloppt ist grundvorraussetzung |kopfkrat 
2. spaß und gute laune sind ein muss  :m 
3. catch&relaese steht an erster stelle #6  
4. ach egal hauptsache wir haben spaß   


1 Bin ich #q
2 Verstehe Kein Spass:c

3 Alles in den Topf |bla:

4 Ach ist doch nur Spass

Also meine Damen Bald ist es soweit und ich sehe wieder euch ihr verückte Angler .
#g#g#g

Aber eins muß ich noch los werden ihr weist ja Zander Spätzi 
das heist doch was oder|wavey:

Also natürlich sin wir froh über neuen Personal für Aufräum Arbeiten man Kann doch nicht immer den Krautis 7 An die Arbeit schicken oder.

Alle sind Herzlich wilkommen Aber vergißt nicht ein Kasten Milch zu Kaufen den Krauthis 7 Kann ohne nicht .
Biss Bald .
Grüß ZANDER SPÄTZI


----------



## Heiko112 (21. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



krauthi schrieb:


> 1. total bekloppt ist grundvorraussetzung |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> gruß Krauthi





Das ist so meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz richtig.

Grundvorraussetzung ist das nicht, aber EXTREM Hilfreich um das Wochenende zu überstehen.


----------



## he_ad (23. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

hi @ all!
wolte mal nachfragen bis wann man sich anmelden kann?
weil würde gerne mitmachen beim bootstreffen nur!
da mein Wagen Motorschaden hat und ich somit auf andere angewiesen binn liegt da die entscheidung leider nicht bei mir !
würde es auch gehen spontan mitzumachen?
also sachen würden wir dan selber mitbringen......
bzw da wir ja aus Heinsberg kommen wäre es für uns nicht das problem wen kein zeltplatz mehr frei ist! 
würde mich über eine antwort freuen !
Mfg
Bernd T.


----------



## krauthi (23. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

hallo bernd

klaro kannst du gerne mitmachen   und das auch spontan entscheiden  

also einfach  an dem  samstag morgens 8.30   vorort sein  und sich in der rezeption melden 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## he_ad (23. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

ja das ist ja super!
weil ich das erst den donnerstag vor dem treffen weis ob mein kolege samstags arbeiten muss.
wenn er frei hat denke ich das wir zu 99,999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 % kommen^^
mfg
Bernd T


----------



## perch (23. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

tach auch,

@he_ad

hab noch ne´n platz frei im auto,
falls du probleme haben solltest hin zu kommen,meld dich kurz vorher,dann kann
ich dich mitnehmen.liegt ja fast auf der strecke.

gruß marcel


----------



## Aspec (23. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Sry also ich werde es auch erst spontan entscheiden können, würde dann sicherlich alles mitnehmen was zum Überleben zählt (Bier und Grillfleisch)...

Zumindest habe ich schon mal die 1, 2 und 4 mehr als erfüllt für Pkt 3 muss man erstmal was fangen ;-) 

@ Krauthi, danke für die PM und muss sagen, hast ne nette Seite...

@ He_ad, wenn ich fahre kann ich dich mitnehmen, komme auch aus HS (Dremmen), dürfte kein Problem sein wenn ich dann wieder Autofahren kann (Knieop) kannst dich ja mal bei mir melden...


----------



## he_ad (23. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

danke für eure Angebote!!!
werde versuchen so schnell wie möglich zu erfahren obs was wird.
werde mich dan gegebenen Fall bei Aspec und oder perch per PM melden
wie gesagt danke schon mal in vorraus an euch beide#h 
mfg 
bernd


----------



## Mac Gill (26. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Jetzt wird es langsam zeit, für krauthis berühmten Regentanz!

Der vertreibt dann hoffentlich die Wolken...

hab keine Lust auf "Zelten im Matsch!!!"


----------



## krauthis7 (26. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



Mac Gill schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es langsam zeit, für krauthis berühmten Regentanz!
> 
> Der vertreibt dann hoffentlich die Wolken...
> 
> hab keine Lust auf "Zelten im Matsch!!!"


 
bist du ein schönwetterangler |rolleyes


----------



## Mac Gill (27. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> bist du ein schönwetterangler |rolleyes



nö, aber ein Schönwetterzelter! :q :q :q


----------



## Heiko112 (29. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

So das Wetter soll ja langsam aber sicher wieder besser werden. Also hoffe ich mal das wir nicht solch ein Wind haben werden wie es beim 3 Treffen der Fall war. 

Ich versuche auch noch nen Pavillion klar zu machen. 

Und nen Gartentisch bringen wir auch noch mit.


----------



## krauthi (29. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

naja  das  wird vom wetter her  schon noch klappen und  wie jeder von uns weißt    Angler haben die sonne im herzen  also was soll da schon schief gehen ?


gruß Krauthi


----------



## thefish (31. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich werde auch schon Freitag abend kommen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob mal so um ca. 20.30 Uhr sich noch bei der Anmeldung melden kann und dort auch sein Zelt aufschlagen kann?

Grüße Thorsten #h


----------



## krauthi (31. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

hallo thorsten

die rezeption hat nur bis 17(18)  uhr auf   
also müsstest du vorher   schon dich dort gemeldet haben    oder  einfach vorher anrufen  und dich anmelden 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## thefish (31. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ui!

Dann werde ich mich wohl telefonisch anmelden.

Wer ist denn schon alles Freitag abend da?

Die Gebrüder Krauthausen und wer noch?

Grüße #h


----------



## krauthi (31. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

nene   das stimmt  so nicht ganz 


ich selber werde erst samstag   morgens auftauchen das ich freitags kein frei bekommen habe 

und bis  ich freitagabend  soweit bin  würde  es bestimmt locker  21 uhr sein    und das lohnt sich  nicht  

also werde ich samstag morgens   bei euch auftauchen   und hoffe ihr habt dan schon ein reichhaltiges  frühstücksbuffee  aufgebaut 




gruß Krauthi


----------



## mo jones (31. August 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

scheint ja schon am freitag richtig voll zu werden #6


----------



## krauthis7 (1. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

wer ist denn nun alles freitag schon da ,???


----------



## Heiko112 (1. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Wir peope113 und ich kommen samstag morgen. Wollte mal fragen wann man denn so samstag dort aufschlagen kann. Nicht das wir da nachher 2 stunden vor der schranke warten müssen.


----------



## Lachsy (1. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Heiko meist kommt er um halb 9 und macht die Schranke und auch das Tor zur slippe auf

Wir kommen leider nicht, winni bekommt kein ersatz für Samstag

mfg Lachsy


----------



## mo jones (1. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

doc und ich werden schon am freitag auftreffen.
josef, jochen und cusak glaub ich auch.

gruß
 mo


----------



## perch (2. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

moin,moin...

ich bring noch zwei holzbänke und ne´n tisch mit.
und ne´n kasten kühles blondes,und für
sonntag morgen wasser um den maulwurf
von der zunge zu jagen...

gruß marcel


----------



## Maashunter (2. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> wer ist denn nun alles freitag schon da ,???


 
  Hallo Leute, werde Freitag mittag anreisen. Gruss Maashunter


----------



## krauthis7 (2. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

|laola: komme auch freitag


----------



## Heiko112 (2. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Moin

danke für die Info lachsy.

Wenn die Stachelritter kommendes Wochenende immer noch so beißfreudig sind, können wir uns auf richtig was gefasst machen.

Hatte heute einen BOMBENTAG auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Cusack (2. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Werde erst am Samstag morgen kommen. 


http://www.kaicusack.de


----------



## Heiko112 (2. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Moin Kai

das heisst das dein Motörchen ja wieder läuft. Hoffe es war nicht  ganz so teuer.


----------



## krauthi (2. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

so ihr lieben 

Umzug  ist  vollbracht  und so langsam  nimmt das chaos  ein ENDE




und ich hoffe  mal das wir nächstes wochenende  auch so ein wetter haben werden  wie jetzt dieses


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Cusack (2. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hör bloss auf Heiko, ich sage nur 900+, könnte heulen.


----------



## Heiko112 (2. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Aahh das ist natürlich garnicht prinkelnd. Aber wenn er denn jetzt wieder verlässlich läuft und die kommenden 10 Jahre nichts mehr hat dann passt das schon.#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo Heiko, du weißt ja aus einem aktuellen fall: Wenn es erst anfängt, gehts munter weiter. Erst die Schwungscheibe, dann der Stator, dann der Gleichrichter, und jetzt das öl im Gehäuse??


Erst wenn er neu ist hört es auf.

Achso meine Crew und ich kommen leider nur Sonntag.

Wie heißt es so schön, mit Arbeit versaut man sich neuerdings auch das Wochenende#q #q


----------



## Maashunter (3. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo Leute, komme gerade von der Maas zurück ,wir waren in Wessem ,auf der Maas selbst geht im moment garnichts bei dem Wind und Regenschauern .Der Fisch hat sich in die Seen und den Kanal verzogen ,ich hatte einen 70 Hecht und Jochen 2 dicke Barsche ,mussten aber abbrechen wegen zu schlechtem Wetter. Hoffen wir nur das es nächstes wochenende etwas besser wird. Gruß an alle Josef


----------



## svitti (4. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



Maashunter schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, komme gerade von der Maas zurück ,wir waren in Wessem ,auf der Maas selbst geht im moment garnichts bei dem Wind und Regenschauern .Der Fisch hat sich in die Seen und den Kanal verzogen ,ich hatte einen 70 Hecht und Jochen 2 dicke Barsche ,mussten aber abbrechen wegen zu schlechtem Wetter. Hoffen wir nur das es nächstes wochenende etwas besser wird. Gruß an alle Josef


 

Glückwunsch :m :m


----------



## svitti (4. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Und nun hanben wir eine Absage mein Vater kommt diesmal nicht mit Schade


----------



## krauthi (4. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

*Wettervorhersage Wetterbericht Wetterdienst Reisewetter Businesswetter*


*#6 #6 #6 genau das richtige wetter für uns    *


----------



## Mac Gill (4. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hier kommt die nächste Absage -> ich kann leider nicht dabei sein.

Der Terminteufel hat wieder zugeschlagen.......

Tut mir auch leid für Peter70 -> wollte mit ihm zusammen ein Boot mieten. Daher die Bitte an alle, ob noch jemand 2 Plätze frei hat oder auch noch ein Boot mieten möchte.


----------



## svitti (4. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo ich muß auch leider Absagen diesmall es geht nicht 
Frank ich habe dir ne SMS Geschickt .
Ich wünsche euch alle Viel Viel Spass und viele Fische .
Machts Gut Mädels #6


----------



## Heiko112 (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Schade Svitti, kann man wohl nichts machen.

So langsam lichtet sich das Feld.


----------



## krauthi (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

war mit zu rechnen aber dadurch lassen wir uns nicht unterkriegen und machen uns ein tolles wochenende 

zumal ja noch einige dabei sein werden die noch nicht mit auf der liste stehen

wettermäßig werden wir wohl den goldenen september haben und somit kann doch nichts mehr schief gehen 


für alle die die ich nicht mehr lese oder schreiben werde wünsche ich für (freitag) Samstag eine gute und sichere Anfahrt




gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



svitti schrieb:


> Hallo ich muß auch leider Absagen diesmall es geht nicht
> Frank ich habe dir ne SMS Geschickt .
> Ich wünsche euch alle Viel Viel Spass und viele Fische .
> Machts Gut Mädels #6


 
wie die zicke kommt nicht :c


----------



## Heiko112 (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ist schade um die Absagenden Leute. Mein Angelfachhändler wollte ja auch kommen. Aber dieses Wochenende ist in Kiel Raubfischmesse und das ist ja wichtiger. Hätte uns bestimmt gerne noch nen schwank erzählt der Mann. Will aber beim nächsten Treffen auf jeden Fall dabei sein.


Und da sind wir ja schon beim Thema Krauthi !!!!!!!
Wann ist denn das nächste Treffen ???? Und wo?????|supergri|supergri


----------



## svitti (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> wie die zicke kommt nicht :c




Leider Nicht du mädchen aber wir sehen uns wenn wir in februar nach vlietlanden fahren dan gebe ich dir zicke |wavey:


----------



## krauthis7 (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



svitti schrieb:


> Leider Nicht du mädchen aber wir sehen uns wenn wir in februar nach vlietlanden fahren dan gebe ich dir zicke |wavey:


 
komm du mal nach hause feundchen  

aber in de vlietlanden 100% #6


----------



## svitti (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> komm du mal nach hause feundchen
> 
> aber in de vlietlanden 100% #6



Vlietlanden 1000000000%#6#6


----------



## Cusack (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

He, Martin das hört sich aber nicht gut an. Schade das du nicht kommst.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo, hinter mich bitte ein dickes Fragezeichen, sieht nicht gut aus. Vermutlich sitz ich samstag noch hinter meinen papierstapeln - wenn ichs nicht mach ist nach meinem urlaub weltuntergang... Aber wenn sie mich weiterärgern schmeiß ich freitag um 15 uhr die tür zu und werfs handy in den erstbesten gulli....#q :c


----------



## perch (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

naaaabend zusammen#h

ich hätte für sonntag noch ne´n platz frei
im boot...
wer noch ohne fahrschein ist,einfach melden.

gruß marcel


----------



## the doctor (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

schade um die ganzen Absagen!!!!! Mann.....:c
naja, wir werden das beste, wie immer draus machen!!!
Mo und ich haben heute schonmal 2 Kästen Bitburger eingekauft#6


----------



## the doctor (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Wenn ich mir so die Mitbringselliste ansehe #t Ich glaube, jeder bringt nen Kasten Bier mit:g:m au wei, das werden lange Abende|supergri


----------



## mo jones (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

das find ich aber auch voll sch0de, dass leider so viele abgesagt haben 

hab nun extra nen kasten anlässlich meines geburtages draufgelegt ...#6


----------



## mo jones (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



the doctor schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so die Mitbringselliste ansehe #t Ich glaube, jeder bringt nen Kasten Bier mit:g:m au wei, das werden lange Abende|supergri




und noch kürzere morgende |uhoh::q


----------



## krauthi (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

teilnehmerliste

krauthi + boot +zelt
krauthis7 + zelt

the Doctor + zelt
mo jones 1 boot gemietet

maashunter + boot+ zelt ?
Jochen + zelt ?

gps junkie + boot ( nur sonntags )

hanselle + boot gemietet + zelt 
mr.twister ???????????

kumpel von mr twister + boot + Zelt ?
kumpel von mr.twister ???????????

heiko112 + boot + zelt ?
Peope 113

kumpel von poepe + boot + zelt ?
+ kumpel

Fledi+ boot 
the fish + zelt

Hardy 1 + boot +1 zelt 
angelandy 20 ?

Perch + boot + zelt +frau+tochter
michael ( nur samstags )

Peter 
Moni + wohnwagen+boot

cusack+boot + zelt
+kumpel
+chrisbo ( nur samstags )

Frank +boot +zelt
+ kumpel

boerni+boot
+bruder (nur samstags ) ???



das ist nun nach absagen und zusagen der aktuelle stand

es werden noch dringend grill´s gebraucht da ich laut liste erst zwei grill´s verzeichnet habe 

es sei den es möchte jeder eine stunde warten bis er sein fleisch grillen darf *löl



gruß Krauthi


----------



## mo jones (5. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

also ich bring auch nen grill mit , is wohl im DIN A4 format #6


----------



## Mac Gill (6. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ich habe einen Gill in XXL Format aus VA.

Schwer aber halt groß genug.

Den kann sich gerne einer abholen kommen. (es wissen ja ein paar wo das liegt)


----------



## Sascha84 (6. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

was kostet ein boot wenn man es sich leiht???


----------



## krauthi (6. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

kommt drauf an wo man es sich leiht 
im schnitt ca 45- 80 € je nach ausführung pro tag 


wie hier zb http://www.watersportschool.de/



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (6. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

so ihr süchtigen 

boot ist startklar   
die nötigen  sachen  eingekauft
haken geschärft
und   natürlich schönes wetter bestellt




gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (6. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Jo Frank, schönes Wetter werden wir ja haben#6 
Endlich mal zu nem Treffen:m
Mo und ich machen uns schon Freitag morgen auf dem Weg und werden schonmal schauen wo sich die Fische denn so aufhalten


----------



## Maashunter (6. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo Frank, bei mir ist auch schon alles soweit gepackt,werde wohl am Freitag mittag schon daseinund werde mit deinem Bruder schonmal einpaar Drifts starten.Jochen wird wohl so um 21.00 Uhr nachkommen ,bringt noch einen Kumpel mit.Wenn noch was gebraucht wird sage mir bescheit.Ich bring eine Bierzeltgarnitur,Pavillion ,Stromaggregat,Kaffeemaschine und wenn du einen Gasgrill brauchst bring ich den auch noch mit.Gruß an alle Josef P.S Natürlich bring ich wieder eine Schüssel Gyrossalat mit viel Knobi,gruß an Fledi


----------



## krauthis7 (6. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

hallo ich habe meine sachen auch schon fertig und werde freitag morgen ankommen wünsche allen eine gute fahrt


----------



## Maashunter (6. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Heij Rolf ,werde so um 12 ankommen,werden dann alles aufbauen und losgehts.Ob ich meinen Bus dort hinstellen darf wo die Zelte stehen möchte darin pennen??


----------



## the doctor (6. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



Maashunter schrieb:


> Heij Rolf ,werde so um 12 ankommen,werden dann alles aufbauen und losgehts.Ob ich meinen Bus dort hinstellen darf wo die Zelte stehen möchte darin pennen??



Ich glaube, dann müsstest du mehr bezahlen, da es ja dann ein Wohnwagen wäre
Kaffeemaschine ist sehr gut!!!!!#6


----------



## Maashunter (6. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Alles klar Marselle,kläre ich vorort ab.


----------



## krauthis7 (6. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



Maashunter schrieb:


> Heij Rolf ,werde so um 12 ankommen,werden dann alles aufbauen und losgehts.Ob ich meinen Bus dort hinstellen darf wo die Zelte stehen möchte darin pennen??


 
hy josef muss dich leider enttäuschen wir waren im sommer auch dort zelten und hatten das auto vorm zelt bis der aufseher kam und meinte sehr frech das auto muss weg wegen dem rasen und platzmangel ,alle die dort geparkt haben mussten ihre autos wegfahren


----------



## Maashunter (6. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

OK,schauen wir mal!


----------



## krauthi (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



Maashunter schrieb:


> wenn du einen Gasgrill brauchst bring ich den auch noch mit


 

alles klar  josef

wat eh glück  das du so ein großes auto hast  #6 



ach ja 

an die die freitags schon anreisen 

versucht  unser biwag so aufzubauen  das wir die zelte in einem kreis haben und die mitte nutzen können   für die  pavillions



und für freitags schon mal  ein dickes petri heilllllllllllll



gruß Krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Kurzinfo:
Hardy und ich fallen leider komplett aus.

Gruß Andy


----------



## thefish (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



Maashunter schrieb:


> Hallo Frank, bei mir ist auch schon alles soweit gepackt,werde wohl am Freitag mittag schon daseinund werde mit deinem Bruder schonmal einpaar Drifts starten.Jochen wird wohl so um 21.00 Uhr nachkommen ,bringt noch einen Kumpel mit.Wenn noch was gebraucht wird sage mir bescheit.Ich bring eine Bierzeltgarnitur,Pavillion ,Stromaggregat,Kaffeemaschine und wenn du einen Gasgrill brauchst bring ich den auch noch mit.Gruß an alle Josef P.S Natürlich bring ich wieder eine Schüssel Gyrossalat mit viel Knobi,gruß an Fledi


 
Hallo, finde ich cool, dass du wieder so viele Sachen am Start hast! #6 
Denke an eine 2. Zündkerze für den Stromspender.  

Grüße und bis Samstag, Thorsten.


----------



## thefish (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



the doctor schrieb:


> Jo Frank, schönes Wetter werden wir ja haben#6
> Endlich mal zu nem Treffen:m
> Mo und ich machen uns schon Freitag morgen auf dem Weg und werden schonmal schauen wo sich die Fische denn so aufhalten


 
Beim 2. Bootstreffen war das Wetter doch wohl auch schön. Oder?
Da haben wir noch Anfang Oktober bis in die Nacht draußen sitzen können.
Wird bestimmt wieder so geil werden.

Grüße #h


----------



## Angelbaby (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo Leute!!!

Wir wollten Euch ja eigentlich mal besuchen kommen, aber da ich z. Zt. ne tickende Zeitbombe bin lassen wir das mal lieber! 

Wir wünschen Euch aber viel, viel Spaß und ein tolles Wochenende!!!|wavey:


----------



## Heiko112 (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Also wenn ich hier so aus dem Fenster sehe und mich dann mal daran erinner welches Wetter für Heute gemeldet wurde, dann hoffe ich mal das sie sich nicht auch fürs kommende Wochenende so vertan haben.


----------



## thefish (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier so aus dem Fenster sehe und mich dann mal daran erinner welches Wetter für Heute gemeldet wurde, dann hoffe ich mal das sie sich nicht auch fürs kommende Wochenende so vertan haben.


 
Hier in Duisburg ist das Wetter auch *******! |gr: 
Will nur hoffen, dasswir Samstag und Sonntag einigermaßen schönes Wetter haben! :q 

F R E U ! :l 

Grüße #h


----------



## mo jones (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier so aus dem Fenster sehe und mich dann mal daran erinner welches Wetter für Heute gemeldet wurde, dann hoffe ich mal das sie sich nicht auch fürs kommende Wochenende so vertan haben.





thefish schrieb:


> Hier in Duisburg ist das Wetter auch *******! |gr:
> Will nur hoffen, dasswir Samstag und Sonntag einigermaßen schönes Wetter haben! :q
> 
> F R E U ! :l
> ...





macht euch da keine sorgen |supergri

ab morgen wird es wieder schönes wetter geben #6

gruß
 mo


----------



## Heiko112 (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ab Samstag 9:00 würde mir völlig reichen. Aber ich will mal nicht so sein, ich gönn euch Freitag auch schon suuuuuuuuuper wetter.


----------



## mo jones (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

danke ! :m


----------



## thefish (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*



Angelbaby schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!!
> 
> Wir wollten Euch ja eigentlich mal besuchen kommen, aber da ich z. Zt. ne tickende Zeitbombe bin lassen wir das mal lieber!
> 
> Wir wünschen Euch aber viel, viel Spaß und ein tolles Wochenende!!!|wavey:


 
Viel Erfolg bei der Explosion!  

Grüße #h


----------



## Heiko112 (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

So bin gerade zurück vom Einkaufen mit peope113

Pavilion in 3x3 meter haben wir noch bekommen und zwar den letzten. Und ansonsten überleben wir das Wochenende mit essen aus Dosen.

Das wird ein extrem gesundes und nahrreiches Wochenende :q:q:q


----------



## krauthi (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

schnitzel aus der dose ?????|kopfkrat 

ich hoffe mal das der pommeswagen aufem gelände auf haben wird   :k 


aber das werde ich ja morgen abend erfahren  wenn mein bruder mir die ersten berichte mitteilt 




gruß Krauthi


----------



## mo jones (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

nabend !
hab noch 2 kg kartoffelsalat besorgt #6
bis morgen bzw. samstag

gruß 
 mo


----------



## the doctor (7. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

soooo, habe gerade erst Zeit gefunden um zur Ruhe zu kommen....
Auto ist zum Teil fertig gepackt. Musste auch noch mit Strategie packen, da Mo`s Krämpel morgen früh ja auch noch rein muss|uhoh: Wie auch immer?!|supergri
2 Kisten Bier nehmen schon ordentlich Platz weg|supergri
wir werden uns dann gleich um 7 Uhr auf dem Weg machen....Endlich:l

Bis morgen, bzw. Samstag#h


----------



## svitti (8. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ich wünsche euch Alle viel spass und viele fische biss denne #6


----------



## thefish (8. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Hallo zusammen! #h 

So, der Kasten Bier ist bei meinem Haus- und Hoflieferanten im Kühlhaus gut verstaut! Die Stangenbrote reserviert und das gute Wetter habe ich auch noch mal persönlich angefordert.

Seht hier: http://www.wetteronline.de/Niederlande/Roermond.htm  

Eine neue Angel fürs Vertikalfischen habe ich mir gerade auch noch zugelegt, gepflochtene Schnur ist auch schon drauf. |supergri 

Freue mich tierisch auf morgen, bin so gegen 8.45 Uhr da. Sollte doch nicht zu spät sein. Oder?

Grüße #h


----------



## Mac Gill (8. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Bei soviel angekündigtem Bier -> seit nur vorsichtig auf den Booten.....

Die Chance auf Kontrollen steigen dann doch mit jedem Posting ziemlich an.


----------



## Cusack (8. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

So die Boote sind startklar @Frank, meinst du ich sollte den Pavilon mitbringen??? Laut wetter.com bekommen wir ja ein super Wetter und ich hätte noch was weniger Gewicht an board (Schlauchboot usw. habe ich ja auch noch dabei)


----------



## krauthi (8. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

@ kai

kannste ruhig   zuhause lassen  

vom wetter her  wirds schon passen 

bin gerade in den  letzten vorbereitungen des packens  und   habe eben  von Rolf erfahren das er eben einen Hecht und  einen Zander verhaften konnte 

von den anderen habe ich leider noch nichts gehört     aber für den kurzen anfang schon nicht schlecht 


also  ROERMONDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Cusack (8. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Ok, dann sehen wir uns morgenfrüh. Denke das wir so gegen 7-7,30 da sein werden.


----------



## perch (8. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

eeeeeeeendlich wochenende...

auto und boot sind gepackt,kann eigentlich
nichts mehr schief gehen.

freu mich auf ein erholsames(und hoffentlich
fischreiches) wochenende.

also dann bis morgen früh

gruß marcel


----------



## Lachsy (8. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

wünsche euch viel spaß und viel Petri heil #h #h


----------



## Siff-Cop (8. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

wünsche Euch auch viel Erfolg und mächtig viel Spaß.


----------



## Heiko112 (9. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Mir will lohos.

Sachen sind gepackt, Boot ist startklar, und gleich ist abfahrt. 

Das Wetter ist bisher noch gut gemeldet nur nachts wird es ein wenig frisch. Aber dagegen gibt es ja Kleidung, Schlafsäcke, und geeignete Getränke so das man nicht friert


----------



## thefish (9. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Gähn!

So, dann wollen wir mal!

Wetter ist gut, der Kaffee hat geschmeckt und das Auto ist auch gepackt.

Also, wenn das kein schönes Wochenende wird.

Grüße #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Noch keiner wach um hier was zu posten? 

Schade das ich gestern 211 Km (eine Strecke) gefahren bin und einige schon aufgebrochen sind. Habe auch von der problematik mit der Slippe gehört, und bin dann von Roermond aus auf die Ijssel gefahren, und haben dort auch schlecht (garnichts) gefangen. 

War dann aber doch noch ein schöner Tag, und wir haben noch einige Sachen für den Herbst/Winter getestet.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

HALLO????|kopfkrat 

Is was passiert, seit ihr alle abgesoffen? Hat keiner was gefangen und ihr wollts vertuschen?

Gruß Andy, der was lesen und sehn will!


----------



## Lachsy (12. September 2006)

*AW: "Back to Nature " bootstreffen  nr. 4*

Andy schauste du da http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84755

mfg Lachsy


----------

